# First grow box: advice needed



## Maxgr97 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey everyone, what's goin on?

So me and a friend need to move some plants indoor, and we need a growbox.  Our plants (4 of them) are bagseed, but they look like they are going to be decently large (they range from 13"-20" as of right now)  I'm thinking I'm going to make the box 6' tall, 3' deep and 4' wide, and out of plywood.  My friend is getting ahold of some lights that an ex-grower used to use, so I'm not sure on the exact type of light yet.  I have been reading quite a bit on how to make an easy, successful box.  I know I need fans, exhaust, etc.  But I can't seem differentiate which is which, where they go, so here are some noob questions:

1)What all do I need besides the box and the lights? (fans, exhaust, etc.) and where in the box do these go?
2)How much should I expect to pay for the box, fans, and all the etc. that I asked about above (not counting the lights, free!!!)?

Keep in mind, I'm not trying to make an amazing growbox because this is my first grow (threw some seeds down in decent dirt and they turned out great and healthy).  I also am not planning on needing to do any LST or pruning because of the 6' planned height of the box.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2006)

Im in the process of buildinga box also..you need an exaust fan above/beside your light to pull the heat off the bulb..fresh air intake fans..atleast two Radioshack has CPU fans for $20 bones..you'll need to wire your fans in sequence to simplify things..I think someone on here made a diagram on CPU fans (Brothers Grunt?) you can use all types of reflective materials on the inside walls..I chose flat white paint..(cheaper)
but some go as far as to use IR proof mylar..just be carefull to make sure its done right..You wouldnt want to come home and your house is burnt down.
you 'll need weather stripping and caulk to seal any light leaks also..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1969


----------



## Maxgr97 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help Turkey.  

Let me get a few things straight though...

I need (1) exhaust fan near my lights.  How much does the average exhaust fan cost, and where?

And I also need (2) Fresh air intake fans, and Radioshack has these (called CPU fans) for cheap you say, cool.  Where do these two CPU fans go once in the growbox?  

Everything else is understood, except for I need to learn how to wire stuff....haha...

Thanks again for your help, any other advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2006)

*there are several ways to pull exaust..Ive been told that an inline fan is most efficient and quite..a cage fan is louder but cheaper..I'm not sure about price on this though..

*My cpu fans are possitioned to blow along the lines of where my plants will be..

Also at wal-mart you can get a thermometer/hygrometer for $6.50 .You'll want to watch temp and humidity.Ive posted a couple of shitty cellphone pix that may help.


----------



## Maxgr97 (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice, nice.  Good, I'm glad I don't have to have like a 20 item shopping list.  But where can I find one of those exhaust fans, probably just to Home Depot?  Also, what do you do when you're plants grow, do you have to adjust your CPU fans every week or so?  Thanks a bunch for the info, I think I got just about all that I need now.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2006)

> what do you do when you're plants grow, do you have to adjust your CPU fans every week or so?



Nah.. once you cut the holes in your box they're there to stay..so for instance if you have 8 inch pots...place one fan around the base of your plant....mount the other about half way up the max height that your plants will reach..your plants shouldnt get any closer than 18 inches below your light..and you can use LST and top your ladies to maintain a short bushy plant. but thats an entirely different thread..read up on Low stress traing and topping your crop..theres plenty of info on this board to help you figure it out..just snoop around and see what you can find..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2006)

Maxgr97 said:
			
		

> But where can I find one of those exhaust fans, probably just to Home Depot?


 

The in-line fan is available at Home Debot for around... 30 bones? 


Goodluck, let me know what else I can help you with. And take a look at my build.


----------



## Hick (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi MAX...looks like turkeyneck has you headed in the right direction. Just one 'note of caution', cpu fans are pretty small cfm, they are great for "small" spaces, and will suffice in a larger area..*"if"* your extraction is adequate. I've seen boxes that have only _passive_ intake(no intake fans) that work well, as long as your extraction is adequate.


----------



## Maxgr97 (Jun 22, 2006)

Turk, your box is lookin great.  I did look at it before I posted my stuff by the way.   After reading your thread, I got a little more confused on the Exhaust fan. 

Can the exhaust fan (which is that inline fan, right) just blow out of the box without any of those flexible hose?  Where does the flexible hose have to end up leading to? just a few feet away from the box?   HICK said in your thread that his flexible hose is only 4", so I'm guessing it doesn't need to lead to anything special, but I thought I'd ask.  

Well my knowlege is growing thanks to you guys!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

Maxgr97 said:
			
		

> Turk, your box is lookin great. I did look at it before I posted my stuff by the way. After reading your thread, I got a little more confused on the Exhaust fan.
> 
> Can the exhaust fan (which is that inline fan, right) just blow out of the box without any of those flexible hose? Where does the flexible hose have to end up leading to? just a few feet away from the box? HICK said in your thread that his flexible hose is only 4", so I'm guessing it doesn't need to lead to anything special, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Well my knowlege is growing thanks to you guys!


*Whats up Maxgr97. The fan he is talking about is used for a air coolable light reflector. You make two holes in your grow box one at each end. You put your fan in one hole so the air is blowing in the box. You take some flexable hose and hook it to the fan and to the air coolable reflector. Then you take more flexable hose and hook it to the other side of the air coolable reflector and run it to the other hole in the box. What you end up with is no heat in your grow box. I hope i explained this ok because i think i confused myself.  *


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 22, 2006)

Not to rob your thread, but do you guys think a 17x18x24" rubbermaid box is big enough for a few plants? like 5 lowryders, alteast for the first month? i have three compact lights screwed into the top cap, for a total of 5100 lumens i believe, around 3-4 sqare feet total with no fan(ill drill holes in the top for heat to escape) and flat white for the reflective material, thanks guys, i hope your grow go's good MaxGr97

lowryders grow around 12", thats why i thought i could get away with a small space.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks TBG..



> Where does the flexible hose have to end up leading to?



well...If I were you I'd find a way to aim that exaust hose *out of your house*...otherwise your house will smell like a skunk sprayed the place!!
and as far as the 4" hose that Mutt reffered to...he's talking about 4" diameter..not length...like the hose coming from behind a cloths dryer..
it's basically the same principle if that makes since...


----------

